# looking for blanket chest plans



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

My sister wans a blanket box, 30" long, 20" wide, 17" tall, for her daughter's blankets. I know how I'd do it out of oak ply, but I'd also like to give her the option of a cedar chest, but I've never done anything like that, so if anyone has plans on how to do it I would be very greatful.

Bobby


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's 4 pages of free chest plans. 

http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/index.php?cat=425&page=1&topic=toy :smile:


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Alright thankyou!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Masterofnone, is that the Sitting Bull?? monument near Rushmore? Last time I saw it you couldn't even make out a face yet! Man, it's been a long time.

And now, back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Frank,

Its the Crazy Horse Monument but yes, right near Mt Rushmore. I've been there twice, once in 2000 and once in 2010. Although at first glance it doesn't look like much, time-lapsed photos show you just how much of the mountain they've cleared away in 10 years. In fact, they will be starting on carving the horse head very soon!

Bobby


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I would reccomend cedar, finish the outside and leavehe inside natural, it's a natural bug repellant, smalls good too. look at several plans then figure out the best features you like from each one then draw up your own. my drawings usually get changed during the building process to strenghten them up a little

http://www.stansplans.com/images/two/water/cedarchestplanswm.jpg



http://images.meredith.com/wood/images/2009/05/p_blanket-chest-plan.jpg


----------

